# Police sting nets suspected Latin Kings drug dealer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD - A sting set up by the police gang unit and the New Bedford FBI Gang Task Force took down an "active, ranking member" of the Latin Kings gang, police said. 
Officers conducting surveillance on Nestor Gonzalez, 32, of 180 Alden St., Fall River, saw him engaging in a drug deal near Normandin Middle School last Friday, department spokesman Capt. Richard Spirlet said. 
After police stopped the suspected buyer, 51-year-old Andre Fournier of 290 Harwich St., and found what appeared to be cocaine on him, they pulled over a car in which Mr. Gonzalez was riding and arrested him. 
Mr. Gonzalez was charged with distribution of cocaine in a school zone, distribution as a subsequent offense and conspiracy to violate drug laws. 
His driver, 23-year-old Heriberto Pastrana Correa of 383 North Front St., faces charges of distribution of cocaine in a school zone and conspiracy. Mr. Fournier faces charges of possession of cocaine and conspiracy. 
Mr. Gonzalez has a lengthy history with New Bedford police, previous drug and firearms convictions and has had problems with court defaults and probation, according to District Court records. 
In November of 2002, police pulled him over and found cocaine and marijuana, along with two handguns in his glove compartment. His charges included carrying a firearm without a license, illegal possession of a large-capacity firearm and possession of cocaine. 
His defense attorney filed a motion to suppress evidence, saying the officers did not have probable cause to search the car. In October of 2003, the Bristol County District Attorney's Office chose not to prosecute the case, filing an affidavit effectively dropping it. 
In January of 2003, Mr. Gonzalez was pulled over again by officers who knew him as a drug dealer, court records said. Police found cocaine and a knife on him and noted in reports that he tried to flee and struck an officer in the face and chest while he was being apprehended. Mr. Gonzalez faced charges of resisting arrest, assault and battery on a police officer, resisting arrest and possession of cocaine with intent to distribute. 
Again, his attorney filed a motion to suppress evidence, saying the stop was improper. His trial was delayed for almost a year before Judge Bernadette Sabra granted the motion in February of this year.

Contact Rob Margetta 
at [email protected]


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

cwof////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------

